# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Evaluez developpez.tv

## Olivier Delmotte

Bonjour  tous, 

developpez.tv viens d'tre lanc officiellement. 

Pouvez-vous nous donner vos avis, commentaires, corrections, etc concernant : developpez.tv ? 

 ::merci:: 

Cordialement,

Olivier

----------


## 2o7

Bonjour;

seul le format .wmv est disponile?   ::?: 

[edit]pour donner un avis, je prfre perso de tlcharger le fichier plutt que le buffering, mais n'oublions l'avantage de lire la vido online pour des plateformes autre que Windows ...

----------


## le y@m's

Bien fait et super intressant, seul bmol : le format .wmv ne me parat pas le choix le plus judicieux

----------


## KibitO

Le choix du format avait t demand en sondage...

----------


## 2o7

oui j'ai vu le sondage KibitO mais non je pense pas que on parle du mme format ...

le DivX est devenu libre, autant en profiter ? non

----------


## KibitO

Ah... ou. En fait je n'ai pas vu quel format avait t retenu finalement

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

Nous cherchons actuellement d'autres possibilits pour satisfaire le plus de personnes possibles.

Mais comme vous pouvez l'imaginer, le travail sur de la vido ncessite beaucoup de temps et nous avons prfrer vous offrir ces vidos le plus rapidement possible.

Des nouveauts apparaitrons surement avec les prochaines vidos que nous mettrons  votre disposition, un petit peu de patience.

En tous cas,  ::merci::   tous

----------


## KibitO

Merci  vous, surtout, parce que ce module est fort sympatique.

----------


## 2o7

en effet +1

----------


## Marc Lussac

Quel format vous voulez et pourquoi ?

 ::merci::

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

J'ai rajout un petit sondage afin d'avoir une ide plus claire des demandes  ::wink::

----------


## Marc Lussac

*Attention* : le lancement de www.developpez.tv  russi  faire *saturer* notre serveur ddi spcialis FTP.

Si vous n'arrivez pas  tlcharger, merci de ressayer ultrieurement, peut etre   partir de ce soir aprs 18 h ou ce week end, ca ne devrais plus tre satur

----------


## KibitO

Moi c'est par HTTP..

----------


## 2o7

2o7 a vot   ::P:  

le projet XviD est un projet continuellement mis  jour mais j'ai vot DivX  ::lol::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je l'aurais pari   ::lol::  



> DivX      87%  [ 7 ]


Vous tlchargez ou vous regardez en streaming ?

Si vous vous lez divx c'est donc du tlchargement non ?  ::koi::

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

il serait interressant de savoir si certains sont interesss par une solution de streaming eventuellement ? est-ce le cas ?

----------


## 2o7

si c'est du flash no problemo  ::P:  (comme Google Vido) m'enfin ce-ci me concerne et je ne parle pas pour tout le monde. 

ou alors ventuellement un aperu en streaming afin que l'utilisateur dcide ou non de tlcharger la vido par la suite ...

----------


## KibitO

Il y a quelques temps, j'avais rpondu "streaming" lorsqu'on avait demand  tout le monde, mais apparemment je devais tre l'un des seuls  le vouloir..

----------


## neo.51

non streaming aussi.

J'avais rpondu "les deux" il me semble   ::):

----------


## TabrisLeFol

www.developpez.tv  est une tres bonne ide. Au sujet du format du fichier, je ne serais dire  part ne pas utiliser *.wmv. Je n'ai donc pas vot puisqu'on ne vote pas pour eliminer des formats.   ::lol::

----------

